# It's Official...



## SecretDesire (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm a yellow billed magpie. Now, talk amongst yourselves.


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh look a bird. You wanna make a bio or what?


----------



## Icky (Jun 18, 2010)

CORVID <3

Congratulations on finally wising up.


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Icky will be thrilled

Edit: ninja, I blame the load time


----------



## Browder (Jun 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Icky will be thrilled


 A bit late.


----------



## Icky (Jun 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Icky will be thrilled


Beat you to it.


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm working on it. I was just happy I finally settled on an animal. I had a ton of 'em going through my head and I didn't want to make some lame hybrid.


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> A bit late.


 


Icky said:


> Beat you to it.


 My connection went derp for a minute


----------



## Bando (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks like someone has a buddy now.

Incoming PM's in 3..2..1...


----------



## Alstor (Jun 18, 2010)

Bird buddies!

Now make you're damn bio. This seems pointless.


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 18, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Bird buddies!
> 
> Now make you're damn bio. This seems pointless.


 

Aaaand que bad come back. YOU'RE pointless. Seriously though, I'm working on it. Keep your pants on.


----------



## Icky (Jun 18, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Looks like someone has a buddy now.
> 
> Incoming PM's in 3..2..1...


 


Alstor said:


> Bird buddies!
> 
> Now make you're damn bio. This seems pointless.


 
Shut up.








yaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Alstor (Jun 18, 2010)

SecretDesire said:


> Aaaand que bad come back. YOU'RE pointless.


 D:


Icky said:


> Shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

Sorry.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 18, 2010)

I have cat friends... they'll eat you. Have fun with that. ^^


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Lucky for you, birds aren't a filling treat for wolves


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 18, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I have cat friends... they'll eat you. Have fun with that. ^^





WillowWulf said:


> Lucky for you, birds aren't a filling treat for wolves


 
Um... I'm poisonous?


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

SecretDesire said:


> Um... I'm poisonous?


 A plus for you then


----------



## Ames (Jun 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Lucky for you, birds aren't a filling treat for loli/shota junior fbi agent wolves


 
Fixed.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 18, 2010)

SecretDesire said:


> Um... I'm poisonous?



Well then... okay, I'll send the memo (to most of them >:3c)...


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 18, 2010)

Name: Rylee Blackwell
Age: 24
Sex: The lady kind
Species: yellow billed magpie
Height: 5'5"
Weight:

Appearance:
- Hair and fur:
- Markings: Her markings are rather plain, much like all the other yellow billed magpies. However, she has one white claw on her left foot.
- Eye color: Black with little flecks of yellow
- Other features:
Behavior and Personality: Rylee is very talkative and out going when with her friends or people she knows in general. When by herself or in a crowed of people she doesn't know, she can be quiet. She isn't shy, she just likes to people watch. She gets really excited when starting a new project, whether it be learning to knit, starting a new video game, or a coloring book. She gets bored pretty fast though and the result is a room cluttered with half finished projects. She'd rather be outside than inside, and loves a good thunder storm. 

Skills:
Weaknesses:

Likes:
Dislikes:

History:

---
---

Clothing/Personal Style: She has no set clothing style, usually wearing whatever goes well with her mood and as little as absolutely possible. It's not that she doesn't like clothes, she just finds wearing them a bit... Constricting.
Picture:

Goal:
Profession:
Personal quote:
Theme song:
Birthdate:
Star sign:

Favorite food:
Favorite drink:
Favorite location:
Favorite weather: A good thunderstorm
Favorite color: Royal blue

Least liked food:
Least liked drink:
Least liked location:
Least liked weather: Hot, humid, cloudless days.

Favorite person:
Least liked person:
Friends:
Relations:
Enemies:
Significant other: None
Orientation: Straight

....................................
That's everything I deem important for now. I'll edit it if anything more comes up.


----------



## Icky (Jun 18, 2010)

SecretDesire said:


> [bio stuff]


Awesome! Have any pics yet?


Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I have cat friends... they'll eat you. Have fun with that. ^^


Flight.


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 18, 2010)

Icky said:


> Awesome! Have any pics yet?


 
That I do not. I don't draw other than stick figures. And I don't think I could describe the picture of her I have in my head well enough for anyone else to draw.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 18, 2010)

SecretDesire said:


> That I do not. I don't draw other than stick figures. And I don't think I could describe the picture of her I have in my head well enough for anyone else to draw.


 Try your best. Someone can do it.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/forumdisplay.php?16-The-Art-Exchange


----------



## Oovie (Jun 23, 2010)

A bit late I know, but thrilled nonetheless to see another... Magpie! Not just any bird, but a _magpie_! Interesting to see I'm not the only one now, and encourages me to think up the bio of mine own soon enough.


----------

